# Cozette won't sit still for topknot!



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi, all, 

I've been trying and trying to get a topknot in my girl's hair. She came with one and in the pictures I saw of her prior to me getting her, she had one then too. I had to take the one she came in out as it was starting to mat, but whenever I try to put it back in, she wiggles and squirms to the point that I can't put one in. If I do manage to get one in (usually loosely because she wiggles too much for me to get the band around it tight enough) she paws at it until it pulls out of her hair. Anyone have suggestions for me? Are there some bands that stay better than others? 

Cozette is six months old, and supposed to be used to being groomed-- her breeder said she didn't have a problem. Any help is appreciated! Oh and by the way, I haven't yet found any treats she likes, so I haven't been able to reward her when she sits still for half a second!

Thanks!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well she is still a puppy so part of that is just her being a puppy I'm sure. And if you're like me, I'm not nearly as fast or competent as the show breeders are. Something I found that helped me with Callie was to roll up a small towel. I'm thinking her breeder must have had her lay her head on one of those pillows because even though she really didn't want to, she did lay down and rest her chin on the rolled up towel. But I do have to be fast about it or that head gets squirmy even on the pillow. lol Something else I just stumbled on by accident last night, was I don't do a 3rd loop with the grooming band. Callie's hair is thick enough and I must have small enough bands, that only doing 2 not only make it so she isn't rubbing her face and head on things, her top knot stays up and even goes back a bit. Before it had a tendency to come forward.

I use ortho bands and think those work really well.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you for the reassurance and help! I never thought about a rolled up towel-- makes perfect sense! I haven't been sure what bands to use either, so your recommendation is very helpful. Hopefully I can find those. I have a large order of bows coming from a gal on Etsy recommended here on SM, and I definitely want her to wear them! I didn't know that the bow she came with should have slid off and could have been reused; I just clipped the rubber band off (oops!). 

If anyone has any hints for tasty treats for finicky dogs, I'd love to hear them. I have been keeping her on all natural and organic products thus far (even though she came to me on Purina Puppy Chow).


----------



## ched999uk (Dec 2, 2010)

I take it you have tried chicken as a treat? Works great here


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Try grooming her when she's exhausted! LOL
Beautiful baby girl.
xoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My advice is to NEVER give up. Do it every day....it could take a year....but she'll learn....my Abbey took forever, but she's fine now. Just make it quick and not too dramatic. Took me a while to "get it" too. I'm left handed and many of her top knot headed south into her face :w00t::blink:....just keep doing it....you'll both get used to it....just don't give up. :thumbsup:


----------

